# Ladies Section



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Is there any way we can make this more apparent that it is a ladies section. Half the posts appear to be from quite new male members who just read the 'diet' bit etc then post their queries?

I know it's not the busiest part of the board so perhaps we could give it a bit of a face lift (bit like me really:whistling

Just a thought for the day x


----------

